# PICTURES OF 07/07/2007 - THE Celebration of the RX-7 at Daikoku Futo, Yokohama!!



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Saturday 7th July 2007 was a very special day for RX-7's in Japan, with enthusiasts gathering from 3pm on Saturday, at Daikoku Futo's highway parking area built on the edge of Tokyo Bay.

As 2 friends & I arrived in the Newera RX-7, we joined around 500 other RX-7's in the car park surrounded by rotary mad scientists, tuners and enthusiasts, to oogle each other's cars. Almost all were modified - and no two cars the same!! :thumbsup: 

A fantastic opportunity to view the largest collection of RX-7's and see modifications with our own eyes to see what works and what doesn't, but first we had to find a parking space. None were available, so around 500 cars were there... Luckily someone left and I quickly nipped in 

Without a doubt, the star of the show, miles better than anything else in terms of engineering, design and beauty of craftsmanship was Scoot's unique 4 rotor N/A, owned by Koseki San. With 1 x 12A rotaries ported to perfection and lightning rapid throttle response, you'll never forget the sound of this engine. Despite having been created almost 3 years ago, it's still the best & most beautiful rotary for me (As featured in www.NeweraMedia.com - homepage) :thumbsup: 

Koseki is the person who developed Defi's latest gauge cluster. The original development's sitting in his dashboard! When I asked him if the lights on his car were available for sale, he said in Japanese,

"Too much work to make, and too costly - so it's just a one off!" The whole car's a one off, he laughed.

I smiled at him once again reminded of this man's immense passion for rotaries.

The last time I'd seen Koseki was the night before 7's day 2005, as my wife and I crawled past him, waving as we went by in torrential rain shortly after boarding the Tomei expressway from Tokyo.. It was a dangerous night and he told me now that Aquaplane city had unfortunately been his next exit that evening, damaging his front nearside front suspension. 

Until then, I'd never known why he didn't make it & just assumed he's turned back, as the 7 hour drive to Central Circuit (near Osaka) for the 7's meet the next day wasn't very appealing that night... (Luckily it cleared up and 2/3rds of the trip was empty unpoliced motorway).

He repaired it of course, but whilts he was at it, he resprayed the whole car in Spirit R Silver, as well as fitting new wheels and painting the headlight grilles in matt black. That car's perfection in a 7 smokin: :smokin: 

Leaving this Saturday night 6.30pm on 7's evening, he and Amemiya San drove in convoy with other RX-7's to the 7's meet - once again held at Central Circuit. Right there, Russ, Daniel and I considered missing our planned evening watching the dining with our belly dancer friends in Tokyo, and doing the 8 hour drive instead (Can be done in 5.5 if you're brisk ) there, to see the show and racing, but then another drive back home tonight would have killed all 3 of us!    














































































































Also there, was one of Scoot's customer's FC3S, as well as an orange replica of what Scoot's car used to look like before it was transformed into the Silver model now...(A red RX-7 that posted a record 208 mph on an closed off NZ road). 

Got lots of pics to get through - I'll post more when I get a chance 

Miguel


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Koseki's Brembo F50 Brakes:










The FC3S I mentioned above. To me, the most beautiful FC3S I've seen yet !



















Replica bodykit of what Scoot's car used to look like, before Koseki San ripped it apart and created his one off design 










Miguel


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Real nice pictures, thx for sharing


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

awesome,unbelievable or what ever :thumbsup:  :smokin:


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

More 










































R Magic's old show car still in perfect condition !


























Another of the nicest RX-7's there 










Miguel


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Check the interference fit in the dashboard....!! 



















Gratuitous pic of my RX-7!










This 3 rotor with T88 Turbo was parked beside me...










Russ, my friend's car will shortly resemble this one at the front, with a FEED wide kit..










And these wheels 










Coolness.










And more..



















Miguel.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

wow...now I am in love with that white RX7 in the last picture


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

OMG, nice pics Miguel, way better than Makuhari Carest!


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

RX7's rule, especially FD's.

I don't care waht anybody says, the FD bodykits are by far the most varied in designs are are superb! Fit, Form and Function of so many of these kits are amazing. Some of the diffusers and canards are just pure sex!

I'd still love to own an FD at some point and seeing such fine examples is painful ! 

Thanks for the pics guys!

P.S What is this?



Newera said:


> Coolness.


----------



## Urbanjam3s (Jan 24, 2007)

Some nice cars there! Any more pictures of the white one one the last picture?

James


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

awsome pics Miguel.... alot better then Daikoku at night.. lol..


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

We left at 5.30 as we needed to be in Tokyo for 6.30 for another completely different type of fun, but the partying went on well into the night for the 7's..

Apparently the Police tried to get everyone out of Daikoku from 9pm, but then the gathering moved through the Van Aqua line to the rest stop in the middle of Tokyo Bay....and the party continued well into the night...

There's a 14km tunnel all the way from Tokyo to that rest stop, with no speed cameras nor places where the Police can hide 

There were a fair few cars that would have done the 600km run to Central Circuit near Osaka during the night, with Racing and another large show taking place there.

The Rex was well represented with many gatherings around Japan to celebrate! 

Miguel


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

A supra:


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

ISJ said:


> P.S What is this?


RX2 coupe I think.


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Holy sh**! Awesome pics. Some of the Best tuner cars I've ever seen. Loving the R magic RX-7s. Thank you for sharing pics.


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

WOW, some beauties there .... thanks for sharing


----------



## digitalboy40 (Nov 14, 2006)

if i ever get the cash i'm ordering myself that 4 rotor scoot  whats up with the red line across the plate? not street legal or something?


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

digitalboy40 said:


> if i ever get the cash i'm ordering myself that 4 rotor scoot  whats up with the red line across the plate? not street legal or something?


It is a dealer plate


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Its a temporary plate. You can fit it to a car which is not road registered and use it for a week


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Great photos!!
Love the "R Magic" and "Curve" cars.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

RMAGIC i love that RX

migs is that "scoot" the same FD as seen here

YouTube - Wangan Mr.Chiba 7/11 Part.2


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

very nice pics...

I have a question....has anybody put RB26DETT into rx7...
same body as this one


----------



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)

We were "passed" on the Aqua Line at around Midnight at High Speed by a stunning red RE Rx7. I Was told that it was Amemiya-san. He wasnt Hanging Around....

Too Cool lol


----------



## REXtreme (Jun 8, 2004)

I read on his blog that he was doing 000 km/h without much effort.

Supposed to race the 4 rotor but setup wasn't right. haha.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great pics. Looks like a loty of top quality machinery on display. Thanks for posting - 7 Heaven!


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

as we're talking about Koseki's master creation here are some pics of it from a few years back when we filmed with Scoot for the day.

Bloody hell migs .. seeing all these 7's is making me think again ... mmmm ... should i ??  














































few grabs from when we went for a drive with the Scoot boys ..


----------



## CyberEvo (Jul 10, 2007)

sooo beautiful FD's and FC's

please please please much more !

do you have a external gallery or something ?

please more pics :thumbsup: 



greetz Cy


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

For those wanting to see more pics!!

These were posted by Daniel & Russ, who both have nice RX-7's too. 

7's Day Japan - mazdarotaryclub.com

We're also currently building a very _scweeet_ RX-7 for Russ, which you can see on his blog. Should be one of the nicer FD's in 7's day 2008  

RE-Xtreme II

DCD was there too of course (You can see him towering over the front of the Scoot car with his massive tripod ) so no doubt we've yet to see the best pics 

Dino's "J-Style" - GTROC Official Partner's Blog
Miguel.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

great collection of pics miguel and others. thanks for sharing.


----------



## CyberEvo (Jul 10, 2007)

a few more pics in rotaryforum but links to the blog do not have any pics

do you know other galleries with that or similar events ?!

or easily post more of ya pics please :bowdown1: 


greetz Cy


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Great pictures guys, would have loved to come to that meet. 

By the way where are the Fujita engineering Afflux ver5. RX7s ??

Best regards

Chris


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

CyberEvo said:


> a few more pics in rotaryforum but links to the blog do not have any pics
> 
> do you know other galleries with that or similar events ?!
> 
> ...


On Russ' other blog, he's posted pics from the Central Circuit 7's meet, which took place on 8th July (Last Sunday). 

RE-Xtreme


----------



## CyberEvo (Jul 10, 2007)

NO ! he posted a few minimal sized pics in bad quality , no gallery pics -.-


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Some of mine here


----------



## CyberEvo (Jul 10, 2007)

why you all fotographed the same cars ?
i cant believe that you only shot 16 pics , if it was sooo amazing
please post some different vehicles , then i stop "more pics" posting  

greetz Cy


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Actually I took about 450 pix...16 is all your are getting! You want more buy a magazine!


----------



## CyberEvo (Jul 10, 2007)

what a magazine ?


----------



## MX3 (Jul 10, 2007)

This are amazing cars. My favourite is the FC3S.

I have a question, could you tell me where i get these great vinyls and decals?

I really want to fit my car like these, but i dont know where to get this stuff.

Excuse my english. im from germany!  

regards
stefan


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Some fantastic pictures & amazing cars  
Attention to detail on a few of them is amazing


----------



## CyberEvo (Jul 10, 2007)

@ RX3 im from germany too , nearly from halle/saale


----------



## REXtreme (Jun 8, 2004)

Central Circuit had the Feed cars. 

The pics will come out eventually. 

Cy, Not everyone is your personal photgrapher. 
It takes time to load up pics and we are all pretty busy.
We just share what we have time for. 

For a newbie from germany, you seem pretty demanding!!

Russ.


----------



## CyberEvo (Jul 10, 2007)

haha , sry but im worry about events like that , i cant find anything and i love fd3s ...


----------



## REXtreme (Jun 8, 2004)

Well then, 

My blog is a good place to start, About 200 links to get started.

RE-Xtreme: FD3s Links


----------



## CyberEvo (Jul 10, 2007)

hey looks very good , ty
i'll check some tuner-links , do you have links of other types/makes like Skyline BNR34 ?


big thanx 'n' greetz
Cy


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

my god some terrible bodykits there, the rx7 looks best standard imo as i just hate all those stupid big spoilers and kits,they are fine on track cars as they actually do something but on road cars they ruin the car imo


----------



## CyberEvo (Jul 10, 2007)

ahh no i like something but fast'n'furious style sucks alot , i hate these unrealistic trash


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

Thank you to share these awesome pics with us:bowdown1:


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

Great pics Miguel of great cars!

I just love RX7's....

They are so masculin and sexy at the same time...:smokin:


----------



## Quail (Aug 26, 2006)

Absolutely stunning cars!!!

This is my favourite:


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

thats my fav to, bloody mean looking


----------



## Touring240 (Feb 11, 2007)

incredible RX7's !! thanks for sharing 

Those look like Nissan Gloria/Infiniti M45 tails on the silver widebody FD.


----------



## JOSHMELE (Dec 27, 2004)

Great pics of some sweet sevens! Thanks Miguel!


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 17, 2007)

Quail said:


> Absolutely stunning cars!!!
> 
> This is my favourite:


Sorry to bring this back this thread, but what kind of bumper is this? Or is that just a RE-Amemiya lower lip with canards? Thanks for the info.


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

Love FD's. 2nd on my list after a BNR32, damn sexy cars. Any info or pics i get of them i have to save. So the pics, superb guys. Any other that care to share feel free please!


----------

